
Who Benefits from American AI Research in China? - jonbaer
https://macropolo.org/china-ai-research-resnet/
======
throwGuardian
The article's approach makes it impossible to draw any conclusions.

1\. A statistical analysis of thousands (or more) companies, labs,
universities and papers/patents needs to be performed for even a slightly
meaningful scientific conclusion.

2\. The evidence of IP theft perpetrated by Chinese state-backed entities
seems to suggest the beneficiary to be China

3\. A majority of AI researchers in the U.S. obtained their undergrad degrees
in China, India, or elsewhere.

Considering the above 3 points, US AI research benefits greatly from foreign
(especially China, India) born researchers, but the US research and industry
ecosystem attracts and produces consistently high quality output with global
impact, especially from open sourcing this research (tensorflow and friends).
As of 2019, China seems to benefit more from American IP than the other way
round.

